

Generate QR codes with DuckDuckGo - eksith
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=qr+code+the+rain+in+spain

======
_zekiel
We're (DuckDuckGo) happy to see the response to this! Our instant answers are
open source and we'd love to have one for every possible search, no matter how
niche.

If anyone's interested in suggesting or creating an instant answer, check out:
[http://duckduckhack.com/](http://duckduckhack.com/)

Also--to see most of the current IAs, look here:
[https://duckduckgo.com/goodies](https://duckduckgo.com/goodies)

~~~
prezjordan
Adding onto this (I don't work for DDG), seriously check out the zeroclickinfo
project[0] if you're looking to do some open-source over the coming holidays.
I wrote a SoundCloud instant answer[1] and it was my first contribution to
open-source (a little less than a year ago).

That one pull request led to many others that have opened a lot of doors for
me. It's a super approachable codebase and I had a lot of fun with it.

[0]: [https://github.com/duckduckgo/zeroclickinfo-
spice](https://github.com/duckduckgo/zeroclickinfo-spice)

[1]:
[https://duckduckgo.com/goodies#Music/soundcloud_ray_bradbury](https://duckduckgo.com/goodies#Music/soundcloud_ray_bradbury)

------
BtM909
/sarcastic-mode: and for what reason? For the 3 people that still use QR? :P

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
[http://picturesofpeoplescanningqrcodes.tumblr.com/](http://picturesofpeoplescanningqrcodes.tumblr.com/)

------
ozh
Since a mention in HN a couple weeks ago I've been using the DDG extension for
Firefox, and love it: even if you're not using DDG as a search engine, it adds
very cool insights to Google result pages.

~~~
eksith
I'm finding a lot of my information without even needing to visit a page. A
bit like Google's info-boxes, I can get quick answers to a lot of things
without hassle.

The one area it could be a bit better is for some things that are slightly
esoteric or articles that are very new. I just search with "!g" added to the
query and get those via redirect (of course, that does negate privacy a bit
since results are from Google).

~~~
nikolaplejic
You can always use "!s" to fetch the results through startpage.com, which
anonymizes your Google query.

~~~
rollo_tommasi
Is there a difference between using Startpage through DDG, and just using
Startpage?

~~~
nikolaplejic
No - DDG simply redirects your query to Startpage. For me, it's just a
convenient way to reach out to Google when DDG doesn't cut it.

------
SunboX
Offtopic: Is there any way to read QR codes via JavaScript? Something like
ZBar?

~~~
eksith
There's one for HTML5
[https://github.com/LazarSoft/jsqrcode](https://github.com/LazarSoft/jsqrcode)
. I haven't really tried it though.

~~~
SunboX
Looks nice! Thanks, will try that one. :) Btw, found a JS barcode reader
today. Didn't try it:
[https://github.com/EddieLa/BarcodeReader](https://github.com/EddieLa/BarcodeReader)

------
kafkaesque
Are there different sizes available or just 100x100?

~~~
btbuildem
looks like the size depends on the length of your input -- capped at some max
value

